
Nobody Hires Steve Jobs – Radical UX - avalot
https://medium.com/radical-ux/nobody-hires-steve-jobs-bcc94fdf7acb
======
jleyank
Richard Branson, as least in his public persona. Perhaps it takes a small
company who has nothing better to do than gamble. Trying for the homer, or
failing.

Once you get past a certain size, perhaps the $$ people take over. At least
until disaster stares them in the face, and this article makes the point that
the typical "management hire" is well(?) trained to avoid disaster. Although
they tend to call it avoiding change.

